# 64 o non 64?

## Onip

Ciao, ho appena acquistato un portatile nuovo, siccome il mio fedele compagno aveva pensato bene di sbragarsi la scheda video.

Con il precedente, centrino a 32 la maggiorparte del lavoro era svolta dal fisso che synca, aggiorna e crea binpkg: l'aggiornamento del notebook era questione di minuti. Se installassi a 64 sul nuovo dovrei ovviamente rinunciare a questa comodità e farmi il doppio dello sbatti ( emerge -DuNav world; emerge --depclean; revdep-rebuild ).

C'è qualche motivo per cui un'installazione a 64bit è ormai irrinunciabile? Considerando che non ho particolari bisogni di calcolo puro e che (da quel che si legge in giro) java e flash fanno un po' i capricci, io sto prendendo in considerazione di installare a 32bit.

Cosa ne pensate?

Un dubbioso Onip

EDIT: l'utilizzo che ne farei è quello di desktop e programmazione per task universitari.

----------

## dynamite

Io sono su 64bit dall'uscita del 2006, e ti posso assicurare che ormai i problemi di flash e java sono praticamente inesistenti, con flash a 64 bit ho solo qualche problema con alcuni video a tutto schermo e qualche giochino su fb, altrimenti non noterei nulla. Con un sistema a 64bit non avresti problemi a riconoscere 4Gb di memoria.

Insomma non vedo motivi validi per non usare amd64....

----------

## MajinJoko

c'é almeno una discussione molto simile in giro.

io confermo quello che scrissi: 32 bit.

aver un'installazione a 64 bit non significa aver per le mani una tragedia, per carità, ma si hanno sempre piccoli scazzi che con una 32 non esistono.

c'è anche da dire che metter tutto a 64 bit non da alcun vantaggio all'atto pratico.

infine, i pacchetti sono stabilizzati prima su 64 bit.

La mia esperienza è stata il contrario di quello che vuoi far tu: 4 anni di 64 bit, e quando due mesi fa ho cambiato pc sono passato al volo al 32 bit.

my two cent   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> c'é almeno una discussione molto simile in giro.

 

sì, la ricordavo in effetti. Ma non sono riuscito a trovarla.

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Insomma non vedo motivi validi per non usare amd64....

 

Beh, il fatto di dover mantenere due sistemi gentoo al posto di uno solo è una bella grana, soprattutto per uno che dovrebbe studiarci con il pc.

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Con un sistema a 64bit non avresti problemi a riconoscere 4Gb di memoria.
> 
> 

 

usando PAE, neppure con il 32bit.

inoltre i tuoi programmi occupano la metà dello spazio e vengono caricati più velocemente in ram, dove stanno più larghi ...

----------

## dynamite

Anch'io sono nelle tue stesse condizioni, nel senso che mantengo gentoo sul mio portatile su cui studio, ma fare un sync una volta alla settimana ed aggiornare non è poi una così grande grana. Di solito mi prendo un'oretta al sabato per questo operazione, ma francamente non mi sembra poi moltissimo.

----------

## Elbryan

Vi prendete ferie per aggiornare?

Oddio nel 2009 ormai i sistemi operativi sono multitasking.. mentre aggiorna potete fare altro  :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *dynamite wrote:*   Con un sistema a 64bit non avresti problemi a riconoscere 4Gb di memoria.
> 
>  
> 
> usando PAE, neppure con il 32bit.
> ...

 

Non esagerare, dai! Addirittura la metà dello spazio... Ovvio che i binari siano più grossi, ma non il doppio!!

----------

## Onip

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Oddio nel 2009 ormai i sistemi operativi sono multitasking.. mentre aggiorna potete fare altro 

 

La maggior parte delle volte è vero, ma quando ci sono degli upgrade di librerie importanti il sistema è spesso a piedi, finchè il revdep non ha finito. Mentre con i "binari" fatti in casa ho due vantaggi

l'upgrade e la "ricompilazione" sono pressoché istantanei

eventuali "cazzi e mazzi" sono già stati visti e (si spera) risolti sul fisso. Mi evito brutte sorprese

Ripeto la mia domanda, che forse è passata un po' in sordina. Cosa rende irrinunciabile avere un sistema completamente a 64bit a giorno d'oggi?

----------

## xdarma

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> c'é almeno una discussione molto simile in giro.

 

Credo sia questa.

Il confronto 32 -vs- 64 interessa anche a me.

Almeno per i processi di codifica video e di compressione dei file (dovrebbe fare da server di backup).

Se qualcuno ha esperienza diretta, mi farebbe piacere conoscerne l'opinione.

----------

## devilheart

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ripeto la mia domanda, che forse è passata un po' in sordina. Cosa rende irrinunciabile avere un sistema completamente a 64bit a giorno d'oggi?

 sfruttare i vantaggi di una microarchitettura che è si è imposta da anni. ad esempio io sto su amd64 da luglio 2004

oggi non ci sono praticamente più cose che possono dare problemi su una installazione amd64. persino flash funziona benissimo

----------

